# Life In The 850nm Lane!



## 480sparky (Aug 5, 2015)

A while back I picked up a second Nikon P7100 for the express purpose of converting it to infrared.  I chose the P7100 as I already had one I use for a job-site camera as well as a über-small carry camera when size and weight are paramount.  So I was comfortable with using it.  After doing a bit of research, I decided to dip my toes into the shallow end of the IR pool and buy a used P7100 and have it converted.

Anyhoo, a couple weeks ago I shipped off my $135 used camera and had a $165 conversion done.  It just got dropped off in the mailbox, and I just couldn't wait to try it out.


----------



## ByronBrant (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm hooked!  Show me more


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 5, 2015)

Neighbor's 'maters:


----------



## snowbear (Aug 5, 2015)

Love the RR tracks.
Does the P7100 have filter threads or are you doing something else?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 5, 2015)

No filters.  This is a commercial conversion where the filter in front of the sensor was removed and replaced.  The nice thing about this is there's no IR filter in the camera any more, so I don't need to use the 10-stop screw-in filters you see all over that require a tripod and long exposures.  You can easily hand-hold the camera and shoot like normal.


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 5, 2015)

But why??

I do not understand why anybody would piss away $300 to shoot IR.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 5, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> But why??
> 
> I do not understand why anybody would piss away $300 to shoot IR.



Same reason some people piss away $500 for a macro lens to shoot bugs.

Same reason some people piss away $3000 for studio lighting.

Same reason some people piss away $8000 for a 1000mm lens to shoot wildlife.




Apparently you've never seen some nice IR imagery.


----------



## Fred Berg (Aug 6, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> But why??
> 
> I do not understand why anybody would piss away $300 to shoot IR.



If it's money that isn't needed for other things, why not? Each to their own and good luck to them, I say.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 6, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > But why??
> ...


Beautiful images, love the first one especially. I'd like to try these some day; but where, pray tell, can I find a 1000mm lens for 8000$


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 6, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> ...... I'd like to try these some day; but where, pray tell, can I find a 1000mm lens for 8000$



I'm sure you can find a used one.

I decided to piss away a measly $300 just to try it out. If I find I like and enjoy the results, my next step would be to gather up $1500 and piss it away getting an FX body converted.


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 6, 2015)

480sparky said:


> I decided to piss away a measly $300 just to try it out. If I find I like and enjoy the results, my next step would be to gather up $1500 and piss it away getting an FX body converted.



Laf, I pissed away money on a Lensbaby - big regret.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 7, 2015)

Images look great.  Been a long time, I almost forgot about IR.  Then again I am forgetting a lot of things these days


----------



## spiralout462 (Aug 7, 2015)

Recently I have viewed some IR images that were "meh", but these I thoroughly enjoy!   Looks like fun to me!  I've definitely spent 3 bills on less entertainment than this.


----------

